# New resin By Sam Heitz



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I have been working with My buddy Sam Heitz on getting him up to speed casting some resin bodies . This evening he sent me a picture of something he just completed and yes it fits a TJET chassis and will make available soon on EBAY . Have a look and hope ya like it ! 

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*That looks great!! I'd like to have a couple for my tjet fleet!! Let us know when they become available!*


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

That looks like a resin cast of the Hotwells 2D. Nice body to start your resin casting journey on. 

Roger Corrie


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

unique piece and nice casting. looking forward to other creations.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Al once you see these on EBAY Tonight he will also offer up some of his unique VW bugs and soon a Porshe Cayman . Those bugs are a 1 of a kind item he made up that are an exceptional racer !

Bear :wave: *


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Here is the link to Sam's Chappy on ebay this eve . As he has 10 available *http://www.ebay.com/itm/1966-Chaparral-2D-resin-HO-scale-slot-car-body-/140724395819?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20c3d3df2b

*And here is the link to his Fun cup VW bug which is also a very cool ride ! *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Resin-Fun-C...140720011672?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20c390f998

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Welcome to the Fraternity & Guild of Resincaster's Sam ~!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Got to get me sum!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bought a couple my-own-self


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Well ya know i already got me the hookup ! :woohoo: I have some VW Bugs here on table and the Chappys are due today. Now i just need time to mess with stuff more !

Bear :wave: *


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I just took a look at his fun cup VW Bug very nice. So are there some rules floating around for a Fun Cup Class?

Roger Corrie


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hi Roger ,
i'm sure Sam will appreciate the kind words folks are saying so far. To the best of my knowledge there is no class for these fun cup bodies . the idea came from something Sam saw in his past i believe on a website for 1:1 cars. I think the body will be ok to race in his local group as long as it fits through the tech block and i it does just fine . i would suspect it too would be ok for some other groups but like any new body or idea guys have to accept and test things etc. 

Bear :wave: 
*


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Lost my password for 2 years and finally got back on. I'm still trying to figure out how to steer this thing.
Thanks for the great comments on my resins. I stumbled on the UK Fun Cup web site about 8 months ago. I grew up around VW's because my Dad is a big fan of them. When I saw these guys racing real cars I just had to try building one. I think they turned out great , they handle good too.
The Chaparral is just plain wicked.This is one of my favorite cars. Very nice detail and they come with decals to make the famous #7 car.
I have a couple more cars I'm just finishing up and more in the works. I have a very nice 67 Camaro that is proportionately correct on a long wheel base T-jet chassis as well as a 65 Mustang fast back that fits the short wheel base.
Dennis has been a tremedous help with getting me started and I would like to send a thanks out to him.
As soon as I figure how to work this thing , I'll post some pics so you guys can take a look at what I have been up to.

Sam


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,m likin the idea of a long wheelbase 67 camaro!! have to spy,em out when 9fingers posts some pics.the bug is cool too! thanx for posting 9 soon sales should go up. ya know ya can never have enough resins on hand!


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

True dat !


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

A local resin caster for Tjet bodies......cool!

I gotta pick up one of those VW bodies for sure.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Joegri, the Camaro looks great and I'll bet it will handle well. Now we need a LWB Mustang, Cougar, Javelin and Cougar for a nice Trans-Am group. Can't wait to try out the Camaro! Sam does fine work.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I absolutely agree Al. I am already contemplating trying an extension of a cougar body. It should be a fairly easy stretch since all the body lines stay pretty straight ( unlike the swoopy body line of the 69 Cougar). Not to nitpick, just out of curiosity, did you have another SWB car in mind? You have cougar listed 2x... maybe the firebird?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I just really like Cougars.....LOL. Yes, I did mean to include the Firebird. I guess the coffee hadn't kicked in yet.


----------

